# Mesh Size, 't' Values & US to UK Conversion



## mrobsessed (Sep 30, 2007)

I am a little confused by the 't' value used to describe the fineness of screen mesh - does this value simply describe the number of threads per inch? For example does a 43t mesh have 43 threads per inch?

I have also read that there are different ways of measuring the screen size between the US and UK - if so how do you convert?

I read one post that seemed to suggest that 43t (for example) meant 43 threads *per centimetre *which would be the equivalent of about 108 threads per inch. Is that right? Which system is used in which country?

I have looked at the posts about mesh values but have not been able to find answers to these questions - any help would be gratefully received!

Mr O


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrobsessed said:


> I read one post that seemed to suggest that 43t (for example) meant 43 threads *per centimetre *which would be the equivalent of about 108 threads per inch. Is that right?


Yes, 43T = metric = 43 threads per centimetre = approximately 109 lines per inch



mrobsessed said:


> Which system is used in which country?


The Imperial system is used in the US, Myanmar and Liberia. The metric system is used in the rest of the world.

Here's a conversion table I was working on:

_US to Metric mesh count conversion_ 
US count / Metric count 
- 10T 
38 15T 
61 24T 
86 34T 
110 43T 
125 49T 
140 55T 
158 62T 
180 - 
196 77T 
230 90T 
255 100T 
280 110T 
305 120T 
355 140T 
380 150T


Obviously it's a simple matter to convert one measurement to the other, but I've tried to list only actual available mesh counts.


----------



## mrobsessed (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot Solmu - that's exactly what I needed!


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

The T is the Swiss method of telling you the thread diameter of your mesh. Usually, mills make mesh in 3 thicknesses with 3 thread diameters. 

I don't like the letter method. 

As you found out, you don't really know much about a mesh when it's called 120 T.

S = small thread diameter
T = medium thread diameter
HD = heavy thread diameter

Italian, Japanese and French don't all use the same letters so that only adds to the confusion.

I want you to use the thread diameter in microns so when you choose 120-31, or 120-34 or 120-40, you will know exactly what you are buying.


----------



## Printwizard (Jan 15, 2011)

And to complicate things, the mesh is often labelled 120:31 / 120:34 etc. The second first number is the count of strands, the second number is the thickness of the strand. The thicker the strand is technically a stronger overall mesh, however as the weave is thicker, the holes for ink to flow through are then smaller, and gives you a lighter ink deposit. This can greatly effect your process prints and where ink deposit effects opacity. In printing transparent inks you can get into trouble with having to flash and print again, or flood stroke, print etc as the deposit in translucent clean inks effects colour according to thickness deposit of pigment. I reckon 85% of the result in a CMYK print is all in the setup of film, screen selection and screen making. 5% is the ink, the machine, and the printer each. You can't just work any image onto any film dot, onto any screen.


----------



## ralpheee (Feb 6, 2015)

I have to disagree with the statement that 85% of your success is in your films on process printing. Sure you need to adjust your scale range to adjust for gain/loss etc. BUT that is only the beginning of the process. If you can't make a stencil to duplicate consistently the film you have you'll loose control of the process before you have printed anything. Once you CAN print the EACH halftone scale close to the dot range there is always a lot of pigment adjustment(there is nothing worst than a gallon of process ink w/o enough pigment) depending on the ink system you choose, which is another crap-shoot because there is no standards in the screen printing industry for spectral integrity of the inks available from manufactures like there is have in the rest of the graphic arts industry. Still don't believe me, try printing a process job and then a year later try and print it again with the same films(new everything else). I guarantee you'll have to make adjustment to achieve the same color hues.


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

Screen Printing Mesh: Count Conversions, Nomenclatures, Multi or Mono Filament & More


----------



## dwhite53 (Apr 28, 2017)

This is a threads per inch to threads per centimeter issue.

If you divide 110 by 2.54 (2.54 centimeters per inch) you get about 43.

All the Best,
D. White


----------

